# Classic Stallion Sweepstakes Auction!



## txminipinto (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a reminder that we have some AWESOME stallions lined up for the Classic Stallion Sweepstakes this year! Auction is currently running and is for breeding services in 2012. The resulting foal crop will be shown at the 2013 Congress!

Classic Stallion Sweepstakes Auction

Stallions nominated:

Graham's Santana

Hopwood's Silver Raine

Ponyville Texas Playboy

B&L's Rock E Best Dressed Man

B&L's Rock E Bright Day

Wall Street Rock E Serenade in Blue


----------



## Leeana (Jan 20, 2012)

*BUMP*


----------

